# How to prevent rain water from getting into furnace vent through side of house



## wjoel (9 mo ago)

I recently had a 95% efficient furnace installed with the vent out through the side of house. The contractor didn't seem concerned when asked about water getting in. What is the general consensus regarding this ? I know you can't impede the air flow going out.You can't angle the pipe downward, right ? Is there something to address this or is it not a concern ?

wjoel


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

Yes you can angle it downward either with a 45 or 90 elbow. When the contractor figured out the vent and the number of elbows you don't normally count the termination.


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

I forgot to mention, that Ive seen this kind of vent and although in a perfect world, the rain would go into the vent and into the furnace and drain out the drain on the furnace. Certainly no way ideal, as I've had to pour water out of the furnace that got full of water. ALL vent terminations should be protected from ingress of water, either by direction, turning down, whatever will work. I normally turn the intake down with a 45 or 90 depending on the case, and then raise the exhaust up a bit above the intake, a foot or so, and then turn it down the same.


----------

